# Melting Vallisneria



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

A week ago I did some maintenance on my 50 gallon tank, and by this weekend nearly all of my Vallisneria leaves have melted away! Every other plant is fine, and the fish are better than ever. I'm looking for help in narrowing down the cause. Here's what I did...


20% R/O water change

1/3 cup of H2O2 (for blue-green algae)

Capful of Seachem Flourish

Capful of Seachem Flourish Excel

Trimming of the longer Vallisneria leaves

It's not completely dead, and it's growing back already, but I'd rather this didn't happen again. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Check your bottle of excel. Its known to melt vals.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My Vals used to melt and Bigstick is correct that Excel can do it. 
I have soft water and began adding calcium and magnesium sulfate to raise GH and I dont have the problem anymore.


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

This stuff, right? - http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishExcel.html

I can't believe that such a small dose would do that much damage!! Thanks for the quick responses. Now I need to figure out what I'm going to do with a full bottle of Excel that I can't use!


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

You can still use Excel but you'll have to go slow with it. Start with doses lower than the recommended amount and slowly work your way up to full strength.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Excel AND bleach baths absolutely kill Vals, Egeria and Hornworth. They have a very thin cell layer.

Use excel at 1/2 dose, and never do the "starter" dose after WC's...


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

The aftermath...










The water has been pretty cloudy after so many Vallisneria leaves melted. I was hoping it would clear up on its own, but it hasn't been getting any better yet.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Might be so much added organic matter, Vallisneria molecules, that the heterotrophic bacteria are having a field day. 

Try one more water change, especially aim a gravel vac near or at the bottom of the tank to remove any debris that may be contributing to the food for these bacteria. 

IME Val is a good plant for a hard water tank (high GH) and is intolerant of Excel. A water change with RO would drop the mineral level, and adding Excel has probably combined to melt it.


----------

